# Patiently Waiting Production Status.....



## M3Woody (Dec 9, 2011)

We ordered my wifes 2012 X3 on 11/28 and received confirmation of the order and production number on 12/1. At the time they said 5-7 business days until we would received more info and the production schedule. We wanted to do Performance Center Delivery and it workd out well since we purchased from a dealer just about as far away from home as the Performance Center. So now we are somewhat less than patiently awaiting more information on when delivery will be. We have to sell her 2004 325Ci and decide how to get to Greenville from Northwest Ohio. Train, Airplane or one way car rental.

So for the more seasoned X3 PCD folks here...... How long between when you received your Production number and when it finally went into production? Perhaps it is different with vehicles manufactured at facillities other than the SC plant. Our CA tells us that two things have an impact on our delivery. 1, Popularity of the X3's and 2. Performance Center Delivery


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

They schedule the reservations in the order they are submitted. Your CA should have heard something by now. The only thing that would prevent a delivery date being offered, is if the vehicel has not reached Status 112 (which is a confirmed production week). Even then, they would send your CA an email stating that.


----------



## M3Woody (Dec 9, 2011)

*Here is all we have received so far*

Jonathan,

Thanks for the reply.

Below is what we have received so far. This was on 12/1. It said 5-7 Business days for more information but we are now at 10 Business days and nothing new. I am beginning to feel that the dealer mislead us whey they stated they could get us a X3 as fast as anyone else because they had plenty of allocation. I tried to call the sales manager today but he is out of the office.

From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 4:53 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Performance Center Experience - Woody, Debra

BMW Performance Center Delivery

The Ultimate Delivery Experience™

Hello David,

We have received your Performance Center Delivery Reservation for (our name was here)(Production # 3756481). Due to the overwhelming amount of reservations we have recently received, it is taking us 5-7 business days to process them. Once we have your reservation scheduled, we will send you another email.

Please note the following:

· European Re-Deliveries - We can't offer a delivery date on these vehicles until they have arrived at the U.S Port, Cleared customs and been processed by the VPC.

· Vehicles in Status 111 - We can't offer a delivery date on these vehicles until they have moved into Status 112 and are scheduled for production.

European Delivery Customers

Since European Delivery customers receive a vehicle overview when they take delivery of their vehicle in Europe, a vehicle overview will not be given when they take re-delivery at the BMW Performance Center. This allows us to handle the demand for customers who have ordered their vehicle and have not received a vehicle introduction. Please make sure your European Delivery customers are aware of this situation.

Please let us know if you have any questions. Thanks in advance for your patience,

BMW Performance Center Delivery Department


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome :thumbup: 

Sorry you are having difficulty in scheduling this vehicle. I checked and they sent another email on 12/2 to the CA stating the vehicle was in status 111 and a delivery date could not be determined until the vehicle reaches status 112. I'll send you a PM with that email.


----------

